

Ask HN: Would you use a printing API? - rokhayakebe

Would you use an API that allow to print products such as postcards, stationery, business cards, mini-books etc...
======
braindead_in
Yes. I am looking for one.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Can you tell me what products you would be looking to print?

For example several social networks want to print postcards using users'
photos.

~~~
braindead_in
Documents. We provide a Skype plugin for recording calls and our customers get
them transcribed by us. The transcripts are in Word, PDF and ODT formats.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thanks for the information. I looked into your website. What I had in mind may
not work for you, but I will still email you something that maybe interesting.

Thanks again.

~~~
braindead_in
Cool.

